# My budgie is sick and my Vet cant help



## Nebican (Jan 12, 2021)

Hi my budgie Got sick has been sick for around 2 days. and its just getting worse. i called 3 vets and They all Said They couldnt help. my budgies eyes Are weird first i Saw my budgies face all wet and thought it vomited on it self so after it dryied i Saw it was from its eyes. and hes not moving around that much hes seelping most of the time and making weird behave like its puking. and then i asked the owner of the place i Got the bird from. and he told me to put Lemon in hes water i did that but i dont Think it would help. if anyone knows What i can do please tell me.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It sounds like your bird is quite ill and needs to be seen by an avian vet or a vet that treats birds. If there are no avian vets in your area try to find and exotic vet they usually have a vet on staff that treats birds. Do you need help in locating one?


----------



## Nebican (Jan 12, 2021)

Yea that would help im in turkiye cihanbeyli


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Have you tried all the vets listed in the link below?

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...hUKEwjsv-Dm0ZfuAhXDzlkKHa1UBtEQ4dUDCA0&uact=5

Keep your budgie warm and try giving it millet soaked in pedialyte. You can make your own with the recipe linked below.

Pedialyte Recipe

I'm still trying to find other vets that may be somewhat near you...*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Are there any wildlife rescues or zoos near you? Sometimes they are able to give you advice.

Another option is to contact a vet on-line.

On Line Avian Vets

Just Answer - Pet Bird

VetLive*


----------



## Nebican (Jan 12, 2021)

Thx alot I Will try that recipe and i dont thing there Are any wildlife rescues here i have contacted the vet online They only do cow goat and more but not birds

And i have tryied Them all


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Check out this link, Istanbul Bird, Exotics & Pet Clinic I know this is no where near you but maybe they could help you if you contact them or perhaps they could advise a vet closer to you on what to do for your bird. This link may come up with a security warning, if it does try searching the web for them.


----------



## Nebican (Jan 12, 2021)

Update my budgie is making a weird Sound when breathing like someone is closing They teeth together

Cody i cant open that Link my internet wont let me


Edit:i Think its Safari that wont let me

Update i dont Think my budgie Will make it ): hes not eating he barely moves when he do he stretches his neck and uses his beak to move hes not even 1 year Old ):

How can i show a picture of him before he dies im on ipad/mobile i really hope he Will make it


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Nebican said:


> Update my budgie is making a weird Sound when breathing like someone is closing They teeth together
> 
> Cody i cant open that Link my internet wont let me
> 
> ...


Do a search on the web for Istanbul Bird Exotics & Pet Clinic and see if you can access.


----------



## Nebican (Jan 12, 2021)

Update my budgie died 
i hope yall budgies Will stay safe


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry your budgie didn't make it.
I've closed this thread.*


----------

